# black jesus



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

its on amares neck any one knows what it means


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Seems pretty self explanatory. He must feel hes' the next Earl "the Pearl" Monroe.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

HKF said:


> Seems pretty self explanatory. He must feel hes' the next Earl "the Pearl" Monroe.


thats what i was thinking,though amare is a little young to idolise the pearl


----------

